
Show HN: Fractal.parts – View and design fractals - epenson
https://fractal.parts
======
EventH-
It would be really nice if the tutorial walked you through creating a sample
simple fractal, like the Sierpinski triangle or Koch snowflake.

~~~
suyash
Yes, tried to create but due to lack of instructions and poor UX abandoned the
site quickly.

~~~
dmje
Agree. It'd be good to be able to unpick the really good ones on there and
understand how they were created. I just made nasty looking splodges and then
gave up :-/

------
yboris
Related -- a tool for creating fractals:

 _Context Free Art_ \-
[https://www.contextfreeart.org/](https://www.contextfreeart.org/)

------
pickdenis
It would be cool if the preview was shown and auto-updated every time a change
is made.

~~~
HelloNurse
JWildfire, a Java desktop application to author "flame" fractals (a slight
generalization of these IFS constructions) has a nice realtime preview and a
subtly less maddening user experience.

------
epenson
Author here. Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
vosper
Firstly, I think this is a cool idea. Fractals are fun to look at and play
with. Please take this feedback as being positively-intentioned :)

During the tutorial I clicked Add and some boxes were created. I dragged them
around on the canvas. I have no concept of how the resulting image [0] relates
to what I created. It doesn't look like the kind of fractals (Mandelbrot etc)
that I'm familiar with.

I also didn't figure out how to do anything other than move some boxes around.
Probably I just missed something.

[0] [https://fractal.parts/i-dont-get-it](https://fractal.parts/i-dont-get-it)
<\-- if you click the "Attractor" (what does that mean?) toggle in the top
right you can see the "Template" I created in the editor.

~~~
ssalka
The fractals on this site are not "escape-time fractals" like the Mandelbrot
set, but iterated function systems[1], a more discrete fractal variant that
starts with an initial generating set and then replaces each element with a
smaller copy of the whole set (a good example would be ferns).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iterated_function_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iterated_function_system)

------
jrk
Nice work! @epenson: unfortunately, it only took a few hours for someone to
create [https://fractal.parts/swastika](https://fractal.parts/swastika) and
get it on the gallery :(

~~~
fractallyte
It's an ancient symbol. Let's just enjoy the fractal-ness of this entry in the
gallery, and not allow the idea to be misappropriated.

------
nneonneo
Tried to publish with Firefox, got the following error (in console):

TypeError: t.t0.response is undefined Create.js:139:16

Please fix your site for Firefox; it's sad when people only test with Chrome
:(

~~~
epenson
Sorry about the trouble. Should be fixed now
([https://github.com/ElliotPenson/fractal.parts/issues/51](https://github.com/ElliotPenson/fractal.parts/issues/51))

